# Are there any left ???



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Are there any campgrounds that a guy can take his kids to and not have to cover their ears ??? I miss the old days..I dont remember as a kid hearing all the foul language as I have in the past few years..Is there any campground that DOES NOT allow drinking ??? I hate to say it but man it gets old when you cant even go to the beach without seeing 50 people tipping beers and swearing their heads off..I'm no saint for sure but I would love to be able to go with the kids to a nice campground where I dont have to say " ear muff's " every minute...Please let me know if anyone has any campgrounds they know of....Thanks..


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

http://www.putmanlake.com/

Bladwin Mi.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have camped at many and haven't had any trouble other then radios too loud.

if you do ,you should contact the park personel. this sort of thing can't be stopped unless someone takes action. and its not the general publics place to educate the ignorant, so let the staff do their job. 

in the end , your speaking up will help all future campers.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

NORTH Higgins lake state park.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Jacob Huffman said:


> Are there any campgrounds that a guy can take his kids to and not have to cover their ears ??? I miss the old days..I dont remember as a kid hearing all the foul language as I have in the past few years....



It was probably there, but as a kid you just didn't notice. You can take a bit of comfort in the the fact that your kids probably don't pay any attention to it either.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Warren Dunes State Park, Sawyer, MI on Lake Mi. Southwest corner of Berrien County. No alcohol permitted.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ossineke State Forest Campground.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/details.aspx?id=636&type=SFCG


----------



## dwrobins (Nov 1, 2010)

Ditto Swampbuck. *NORTH* Higgins State Park.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Somerset Beach Campground near Lake LeAnn. No Alcohol. A Christian campground. I stay there twice a year & love it.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Harrisville State Park. I am taking my 4 and 6 year old girls there in Aug. Got a campsite right on Huron. Was there last year and never saw or heard any filth.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Bambi Lake Baptist Camp in Roscommon, a very special place


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Silver City 2 Silver Lake once you've camped here anywhere you camp after that will be like heaven compared. Just kidding it was a major party spot that actually had a lookout tower in the middle of it that is in tell the campers burned it down one year. I don't think they have been open for years but man that place was out of control. Across the street from Val due Lakes Amphitheater + down the road from the dunes= insanity.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Silver City 2 Silver Lake once you've camped here anywhere you camp after that will be like heaven compared. Just kidding it was a major party spot that actually had a lookout tower in the middle of it that is in tell the campers burned it down one year. I don't think they have been open for years but man that place was out of control. Across the street from Val due Lakes Amphitheater + down the road from the dunes= insanity.


We had some pretty good times at Silver City back in the day. Definitely not a family campground but that's why our group went there. I wasn't there the year they burned the tower down though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

dwrobins said:


> Ditto Swampbuck. *NORTH* Higgins State Park.


I booked a weekend at South Higgings until I was talking to a local and he talked me into switching immediatly to the North...:lol:..Cost me a $10 cancelation fee but they didnt charge me the $8 resevation fee...Also have a weekends at Orchard beach and VanBuren...More to follow I hope...Thanks for the input from all.


----------

